# New Member



## croberts (Dec 28, 2013)

Post Deleted


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

welcome to the forum. You do lovely work and are a great addition to the group! Hope to see more from you. I am not a painter but I love the look you have achieved. Nice work!


----------



## croberts (Dec 28, 2013)

*Thanks For The Welcome*

Hello chanda95

Thanks very much for the welcome and the kind words about my work. It is my pleasure to be a member of this very talented group.

All The Best
Chris Roberts


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome! I cud really learn from someone with your skill and experience. Great works!


----------



## croberts (Dec 28, 2013)

*Thanks*

Hello Michael

Thanks very much for the comments. After seeing your work, chanda95's, and others I know I belong to a group with a lot of talent and knowledge. I'm sure we can all learn a lot from each other.

All The Best
Chris Roberts


----------

